# Moving 80G aquarium, need tips ASAP!



## Asterix (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi,

I need to move my aquarium ASAP, its an 80G freshwater tank with lots of fish and plants. The tank needs to be moved to the right of where it presently stands, where the lamp is. (photo below) 

1. Must I get rid of everything before attempting to move the glass, I imagine the answer is yes. There is also 120 pounds of substrate.

2. Any tips on doing this job? Seems like a lot of work.

3. I was thinking of buying two of these IKEA plastic containers to place fish/plants (drop heater with it) and the other the substrate. Good idea?

Cheers,


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

Just take out 90 percent of the water and push it over. Make sure the tank and stand are level in the spot before you refill it. If you need to take everything out don't worry about heaters or substrate, the fish are fine in a bucket for a few hours


----------



## Asterix (Feb 5, 2011)

Are you sure about pushing the stand of the aquarium (+glass tank on top) with 120 pounds of substrate and rocks in it? It seems risky, risk of breaking brake the stand OR too heavy to move.

I was thinking that I would have to...

1. Empty all water.
2. Place fish and plants in a large plastic container.
3. Place all 120 pounds of substrate and rocks in another plastic container.
4. Remover glass tank and place on ground.
5. Move aquarium stand.
6. Place glass tank on top, add substrate, water, plants and fish.

Would this make more sense (less risk)?


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*moving tank*

moving a tank with the substrate should be ok if u have someone to help . 
also depends on how well the stand is built ....u can get straps from home depot to put under and walk the stand back ... I would try not to disturb the substrate I found that when u do that it disturbs the pockets of ammonia and such from the soil so be aware once u move and disturb things and watch your levels ...make sure u have some prime just in case ...you have such a beautiful tank so just make sure to do everything in steps and go slow don't rush it .....
cheers and good luck 
tom


----------



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

If you can get under the stand to lift each corner up a bit you can use furniture pads.
I used these things to move (push/pull) a larger tank and stand about 20 feet across a carpet floor all by myself with hardly any effort. The tank was empty but still around the 400 pound range.
http://www.walmart.com/ip/As-Seen-on-TV-EZ-Moves-Furniture-Mover/16609873


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

Asterix said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need to move my aquarium ASAP, its an 80G freshwater tank with lots of fish and plants. The tank needs to be moved to the right of where it presently stands, where the lamp is. (photo below)
> 
> ...


We can move it for you, 2 men $120/hr


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

carl said:


> Asterix said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


One hr should be enough


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

ya i agree just take out 80-90% water n slide her over


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

This is definitely not complicated. Just push it over


----------



## appak (Apr 9, 2014)

I think the biggest risks are:

1. unsecured rocks in the tank falling over and smashing the glass
2. stand snags on something on the floor and tips the whole thing over
3. you push too hard/fast and the whole thing tips over

Also, I don't know if those ikea containers are meant to hold water for any amount of time. They may crack with the pressure...

I've moved a 75 across the room by myself, only thing I did was take out a good 80% of the water and moved slowly. It will be very top-heavy unless you have a solid wood stand, so watch for tipping.


----------



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

I would drain almost all the water, leave about an inch or 2 over the substrate. I also suggest not removing the substrate if you can avoid it. Get those furniture movers suggested above and slide it over, should be easy enough. A few rubbermaid tubs or Home Depot buckets should be able to hold your fish and plants while you move it, although if the plants are rooted you can just leave them when you drain the water and move the tank.


----------

